# Toronto major power/black out 2013



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Whoa....news speads fast. A relative of mine called to see if we are ok as news has got out to Alberta already. I was like the power is out and local low spots flooded. It is not like in Alberta where you are and your car was almost to the roof submerged.

Anyways...how is everyone else coping with tye storm? I am enjoying it putting my backpacking cooking stoves and gear to use making dinner for the folks who would have otherwise been without supper as the power was down for them.

Had a chance to check my tanks and they looked ok given the power was out around 5pm. The power just got back at about 11:57pm. Crazy how the dvp got flooded out. I wonder how well that new park at the bayview and eastern ave area is holding out as the second use of the park was flood relief to protect the city. Toronto hydro on thier twitter account reported 300,000 people are out of power. ;;


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Good thing I didn't add corals to my tank yet. The power was out for over 6 hours. My clowns seemed to be doing fine, fortunately.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

with all the rainfall, I'd caution anyone doing waterchanges in the next while to be really careful about chloramine.... 

would not be at all surprised with all the crap washed into the lake to see an increased amount in the water.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

df001 said:


> with all the rainfall, I'd caution anyone doing waterchanges in the next while to be really careful about chloramine....
> 
> would not be at all surprised with all the crap washed into the lake to see an increased amount in the water.


Good point!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

800 amp hour Elimanators are on sale at Canadian Tire right now. They will easily run heaters and essential pumps for a few days.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/4/Auto/SolarPortablePower/PowerPacks/PRDOVR~0112014P/MotoMaster+Eliminator+800A+Powerbox.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Great Post/Deal......*

EXCELLENT call. That's an awesome deal Fesso. Cheers.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

For saltwater I think we'd only need to worry about temp and flow for a few days right?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

My opinion: Flow, temperature, and dissolved oxygen levels. Everyone should have a battery powered air pump just in case. Or.....stir the surface of the water vigourously to keep temperature stable and allow for oxygen to dissolve. Floating sealed bags of ice helps too if it gets really bad.

Have a "Plan B" back-up plan with fellow reefers to save corals/fish if possible.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

solarz said:


> Good thing I didn't add corals to my tank yet. The power was out for over 6 hours. My clowns seemed to be doing fine, fortunately.


Looks like I spoke too soon. One of my clowns is missing today.


----------

